# Neuropathic Pain



## mramos4 (Oct 28, 2015)

I am confused on how to code Neuropathic Pain.

Am I supposed to look it up under Pain, nerve NEC (- see Neuralgia) = M79.2?

Or look it up under Neuropathy G62.9?

Your input is much appreciated.  Thank you in advance!


----------



## vj_tiwari (Oct 29, 2015)

Hi,

If patient is already diagnosed with Neuropathy then  G62.* & if not then  Neuralgia and neuritis, unspecified (M79.2) would be appropriate.

VJ


----------

